# Double kit box



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a video of a roller style kit box for Tipplers.
This is 1 of 3. Should start work on the second in a couple days.

Unit is 8 feet wide 40" deep and 65" tall not counting the bricks it's on.
For those wondering the inside is 10.28 sq feet (per kit) which comes out to .48 sq feet per bird.
Remember these birds get out daily (except now of course since they are getting settled in). We fly all winter here. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u14N2NfHCvM


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice kit box. If you need to can you pull out the cup the holds the water and clean it?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, yeah, it's tight but it comes out. Has to as it does require some maintenance. 
Next one is going to get a bigger door and get plumbed from the top down to make it easier.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is pretty nice!


----------



## whiteroller123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very Nice .


----------



## Wingflapper (Sep 8, 2012)

That thing is sweet. I'm definatly lovin' the water set up. Good for you man.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice .....I have tipplers also......If i breed a yellow cock (lovatt) tippler to a blue hen (hughs) tippler....Do u no what color the youngs will be?


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Thats a lovely kit box. Im gonna make one soon for my rollers, love the design for the feed.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats a sweet kit box. I would love a loft like that. I have a small number of tipplers, serbian high flyers and rollers. They do really well in kit boxes like that.
Do you use food grade DE on the birds aswell and the ants?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

calmcool410 said:


> Nice .....I have tipplers also......If i breed a yellow cock (lovatt) tippler to a blue hen (hughs) tippler....Do u no what color the youngs will be?


You get all dilute hens and non-dilute cocks from this pairing.
Is the yellow recessive or dominant/ash?


----------

